# Thaiger - Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate



## tarmyg (May 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

Well, since I had two guys offering to sell me Tren at the gym I figured, how hard can it be to get this stuff? I never even asked about this stuff at the chemist as I always just picked up standard stuff, i.e. Test-E, Aromasin and so on. Went in, asked "Do you have Trenbolone?", "Yes Sir." he said, so I picked up one box.























This is one hilarious country


----------



## NbleSavage (May 23, 2015)

It's parabolan, Mate. Should be 50 Mgs of Tren per ampule (not including the oil base). 

I thought they stopped making that stuff.


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 23, 2015)

Thaiger Pharma is a Thai UGL with an excellent reputation over there in Thailand. The problem with your stuff is that:

- Thaiger do not produce tren hex, they produce tren ace and tren e
- the packaging doesn't look like anything from Thaiger
- the website given on the box is not the official Thaiger website, and when I tried to reach it it was suspended

So to me it looks a lot like a fake. Might be real tren hex, but I'm 95% sure that it's not from Thaiger.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 23, 2015)

Lei is 100% right I would lean towards what he says.


----------



## kingsamson (May 23, 2015)

tren ace > hex anyway

people still buy from local dealers? =0 haha


----------



## tarmyg (May 23, 2015)

If you want to call an actual Pharmacy a dealer I guess I buy local.


----------



## kingsamson (May 23, 2015)

tarmyg said:


> If you want to call an actual Pharmacy a dealer I guess I buy local.



ah from india, my bad was going off other posts saying not real pharma lol


----------



## tarmyg (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is an update on this. I got in contact with Thaiger and asked them about this. They said this is 100% legit. I went back to the pharmacy, picked up some Tren A from Thaiger, told the guy that if it did not authenticate I would not pay him. I authenticated the Tren A while in his store on and it all checked out. I have no idea (as they did not say) why there is a website address printed on there that leads to nothing but as far as I can tell, this seems good to go. I'll have my wife analyze it just to be sure and if that comes out Ok I will have trust in this. The guy in the pharmacy really did seem to think I was a bit paranoid as he sells this to everyone around here but hey, you can never be careful enough!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 5, 2015)

tarmyg said:


> Here is an update on this. I got in contact with Thaiger and asked them about this. They said this is 100% legit. I went back to the pharmacy, picked up some Tren A from Thaiger, told the guy that if it did not authenticate I would not pay him. I authenticated the Tren A while in his store on www.thaiger-ok.com and it all checked out. I have no idea (as they did not say) why there is a website address printed on there that leads to nothing but as far as I can tell, this seems good to go. I'll have my wife analyze it just to be sure and if that comes out Ok I will have trust in this. The guy in the pharmacy really did seem to think I was a bit paranoid as he sells this to everyone around here but hey, you can never be careful enough!



How did you contact Thaiger if I can ask?


----------



## tarmyg (Jun 5, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> How did you contact Thaiger if I can ask?



I called the number on their website. Not more than that.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy to hear.


----------



## tech (Jul 26, 2015)

that stuff is copy (not saying dont work but it is copy), firstly Thaiger has never produced Tren hex, the packaging is all wrong and Thaiger is/was produced in Thailand only.
At present Thaiger are no longer in production (about 2 months now), it is unknown if this is permenant or temporary.
The websites mentioned on packaging above are not genuine Thaiger websites, thaiger-pharma is their only site.
even if stickers aunthenticate on another site, it is not hard or expensive to do.
Thaiger do have a sister company producing in India but they produce Novector Labs in India not Thaiger (but same owners)


----------

